# have you ever...



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my oldest son told me about this

i thought he was full of crap

so then i googeld it and found out..

DON'T laugh. Poo-phoria exists - and a doctor has revealed why some people experience it when going to the bathroom.

Princeton gastroenterologist Dr Anish Sheth claims the key to feeling poo-phoria is the need to pass a large stool.

It can be "like a religious experience or an orgasm".

While passing the large stool, it can stimulate nerves in the body more usually associated with having an orgasm.

"The stool high is relatively safe, but can become an addiction for some," he said.

As co-author of the book What's Your Poo Telling You?, Dr Sheth said the key was passing a stool large enough to distend the rectum so it literally touches a nerve.

"The distension of the rectum that comes with the passing of a large mass of stool causes the vagus nerve to fire," he added.

Previous research has shown that women having had complete spinal cord injury can experience orgasms through the vagus nerve, which can go from the uterus, cervix, and, it is presumed, the vagina to the brain.

"To some it may feel like a religious experience, to others like an orgasm, and to a lucky few like both," Dr Sheth said in his book.

Dr Sheth said the high one has, dubbed "poo-phoria", is caused by a drop in blood flow.

"The net effect of this is a drop in your heart rate and blood pressure, which in turn decreases blood flow to the brain," he said.

"When mild, the light-headedness can lead to a sense of sublime relation - the high.

"However, a more significant drop in brain perfusion can cause 'defecation syncope', a dangerous syndrome that results in a loss of consciousness."

well i cant say that i think taking a nice healthy dump feels as good as sex

well i must be doing one or the other wrong lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've had done pretty healthy poops but nothing like this. I guess I'm just not living.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

TMI.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Anish Sheth - sounds like anus sh!t - lol

You've got to be kidding!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonder if this explains why so many politicians are full of $h!t. Sure explains the lack of blood flow to the brain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

...well that was a waste of my time......


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I am a little creeped out. Makes me wonder if certain folks are holding out until the size is right. Sounds dangerous. I think I'll stick to culling coyotes. Gives me a similar euphoria, I think. Is someone paying this guy, Anal Shith? Never mind, probably a government grant.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, we have officially run out of topics to discuss....................

:hunter:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

bar-d said:


> Well, we have officially run out of topics to discuss....................
> 
> :hunter:


Kinda what I was thinking.


----------

